# driver dlink dwa 110



## malousyl (31 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour
Je voudrais connecter mon mac sur internet. 
J'ai l'utilitaire air port et j'ai acheté une clé dlink DWA 110. Le problème est qu'il n'y a pas de driver pour mac sur le CD.
J'ai cherché un peu partout, sans trouver...
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2010)

Regarde ce fil de InsanelyMac, en fin de fil (post de bigtiger du 4 février 2009).
On dirait que ça _peut_ marcher.

Je redirige côté Internet & Réseau (même s'il s'agit d'un périphérique).


----------



## malousyl (1 Août 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse,
mais je ne comprends pas (le fil ? = le lien ?)
Si je clique sur ce lien, j'ai un message qui me dit : 550 failed to change directory...
Donc pour l'instant, rien ne bouge !


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2010)

malousyl a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse,
> mais je ne comprends pas (le fil ? = le lien ?)
> Si je clique sur ce lien, j'ai un message qui me dit : 550 failed to change directory...
> Donc pour l'instant, rien ne bouge !




alors essaie ce lien
ftp://ftp.dlinkla.com/pub/drivers/DWA-110/

et prend le fichier Driver DWA 110 (MacOS).dmg


----------



## malousyl (1 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai pu télécharger le driver, mais maintenant, j'ai du mal avec la config en wifi avec ma free box. Je ne sais pas du tout comment faire, je pense être trop novice :
déjà, quand je lance l'utilitaire airport, il ne détecte aucun périphérique sans fil air port (est ce normal ?)
Qd je vais dasn préférences réseau, il me dit sur Ethernet USB : 
état : connecté
puis :
Ethernet USB possede une adresse IP locale et n'est peut être pas en esure de se connecter
puis
tout un tas de fenêtre ds lesquelles je ne sais pas quoi rentrer.

L'assistance de free m'a conseillé de tel demain au support technique apple... on verra...


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2010)

Le support technique d'Apple ne pourra rien pour toi, car c'est la clé dlink qu'il faut configurer (c'est elle qui doit communiquer en WiFi)
L'utilitaire Airport ne trouve rien car tu n'as pas de carte Airport.

Il faut regarder si il y a quelque part un utilitaire de configuration de la clé dlink qui s'est installé et passer par lui (dans Preferences système par exemple, il n'y a pas un module supplémentaire qui aurait été installé pour configurer cette clé???



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------

Sinon, sur le site DLINK, les derniers drivers sont sur cette page

http://www.dlink.com.sg/support/support_detail.asp?idproduct=195


----------



## malousyl (1 Août 2010)

SUPER, ça marche ! MERCI
j'ai bidouillé (j'avoue que je ne sais plus trop ce que j'ai fait, mais le résultat est là)
Merci pour ton aide.


----------

